# Draft Lottery



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*With lottery looming, Orlando's Williams is king*



> When it comes to the NBA Draft Lottery, no one intimidates the opposition like Pat Williams of the Orlando Magic.
> 
> The senior vice president of the Magic is the king of NBA's annual pingpong ball event that determines the No. 1 pick and the overall order of the top 14 in the June draft.
> 
> ...


:laugh: What a quote from Williams.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Pat will be there along with Jeannie Buss, Baron Davis and others tomorrow night at 8:30 on ESPN.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Hoping for miracle and the Magic come out with a top 5 pick. I would love to get Green along side Nelson and Howard.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I'd love to see a miracle and Orlando gets the first pick. Then we could trade down a few spots and pickup a good player and draft maybe Gerald Green. Or trade down ever more getting an even better player and draft a guy like Antoine Wright.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

if orlando, lakers, or knicks get a top 3 pick... nba is rigged


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> if orlando, lakers, or knicks get a top 3 pick... nba is rigged



If Orlando were to get the number 1 pick, I'd say you could guarantee it isn't rigged. Why would the NBA want to give Orlando the number one pick?

Lakers or Knicks I could see .. major markets .. but not Orlando.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

4 #1 picks in what.. 10-11 years? its kinda fishy. (and im a magic fan)


----------



## DrewDaGreat (Feb 13, 2004)

oh well...


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

LOL!!!! The Hawks get screwed again.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

wow.. milwaukie, portland and atlanta.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Hmm, Milwaukee needs a lot of talent. I wonder if they'd like a Franchise for that number one pick?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

So who do we take with the #11 pick?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> So who do we take with the #11 pick?


I'd say right now, it is pretty much completely up in the air. I'd say any of these guys are possibilities

Martell Webster
Antoine Wright
Splitter
Villaneuva
Johan Petro
Warrick
Sean May

I'm going to guess for right now that we are going to go big. I have a feeling right now it might be Villanueva if he lasts that long.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd go with Webster myself.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Martynas Andriuskevicius deserves consideration...


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Babir said:


> Martynas Andriuskevicius deserves consideration...


bless you


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Hmm, Milwaukee needs a lot of talent. I wonder if they'd like a Franchise for that number one pick?


That'd be sweet. I'd even be willing to give up Francis and the #11 for #1 and a decent player.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Obviously the problem with that is the needs of Milwukee.

Is Redd likely to resign with the proposal of playing alongside a shoot first point guard like Franchise?

You are going to have to take a bad contract in return for the #1.

It would have to be someone making nearly what Franchise makes.

Those two things make a deal tough to do.

The Magic have some pieces (although I am still perplexed by the Mobley situation to this day).


----------

